
Notes on AI Bias - andrevoget
https://www.ben-evans.com/benedictevans/2019/4/15/notes-on-ai-bias
======
glabu
I quite often discuss AI with non technical fellows that just heard about it
in the media, and I generally try to convince them that the 'AI' term is
indeed conveying the wrong message.

I stress that we are currently dealing with highly sophisticated automated
mechanisms, that are carefully designed to effectively carry super specific
tasks.

The myth of skynet or HAL is still quite present, and I think most people fail
to realize that many of the advancements in machine learning applications are
quite not related to these.

